# Food Safety News Sun 6/7/2020



## daveomak.fs (Jun 7, 2020)

Food Safety News
Sun 6/7/2020 4:01 AM











Email not displaying properly? View it in your browser. 


























*Letter from the Editor: More on the United States v. Paul Kruse*
By Dan Flynn on Jun 07, 2020 12:26 am Opinion Five years after the fatal Blue Bell listeria outbreak, the criminal case against the Texas ice cream company’s former chief executive has put it all back in the news. Three people from Kansas died in the outbreak. The normal two-day story that ordinarily might follow from such a criminal indictment and first court appearance... Continue Reading


----------

